# Shorten dropper post



## rossy (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey mates so the dropper post that came with my trance at extension is about 10mm too high from my ideal peddling hight, has anyone found a way to Shorten it? I've looked and only found the ghetto way of tying a piece of string to seat and frame. Bikes a small 2017 trance 2 with a 100mm dropper.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Problem:
100mm dropper post to long

Solution:
you need 75mm dropper, which is shorter


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, that's about all that can be done. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Which dropper is it? I know my FallLine from 9point8 can easily have the travel shortened like how you used to do the air shaft on a fork with spacers if it was needed, and AFAIK the Easton/RF too, as well as I think another one, maybe two from other brands.

Did you get the right size frame? Have to ask as if you cannot even run 5" of exposed seatpost on a modern frame, I've a feeling you're either on the wrong size or have some seriously, seriously short legs for your height. If it were me, I'd just not extend the post up all the way, easy, free solution :skep:



rossy said:


> Hey mates so the dropper post that came with my trance at extension is about 10mm too high from my ideal peddling hight, has anyone found a way to Shorten it? I've looked and only found the ghetto way of tying a piece of string to seat and frame. Bikes a small 2017 trance 2 with a 100mm dropper.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

LyNx said:


> Which dropper is it? I know my FallLine from 9point8 can easily have the travel shortened like how you used to do the air shaft on a fork with spacers if it was needed, and AFAIK the Easton/RF too, as well as I think another one, maybe two from other brands.
> 
> Did you get the right size frame? Have to ask as if you cannot even run 5" of exposed seatpost on a modern frame, I've a feeling you're either on the wrong size or have some seriously, seriously short legs for your height. If it were me, I'd just not extend the post up all the way, easy, free solution :skep:


Dude she's already on a Giant Trance size S, you can't go smaller than that and the post is probably a Giant Contact SL dropper which comes stock on Giant bikes (what a coincidence)

Not extending the seatpost all the way is not a viable solution. I'd recommend her getting the 75mm post.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hum weird, the Giant site would tend to disagree with your statement, but hey what do I know, I'm just reading it directly off their page that they offer a XS 



Steel Calf said:


> Dude she's already on a Giant Trance size S, you can't go smaller than that and the post is probably a Giant Contact SL dropper which comes stock on Giant bikes (what a coincidence)











OP never said if the bike was new and what model it is, so I prefer to not ASSume anything. As to it's better to get the 75mm drop one, why, she already has this one and dropped 10mm she gets a 90mm drop available as opposed to only 75mm. there is nothing "none viable" about it, heck it would lend itself to an excellent setup if they are climbing super steep stuff, then can extend the post all the way when on the tip of the saddle and thereby get full leg extension.



Steel Calf said:


> Not extending the seatpost all the way is not a viable solution. I'd recommend her getting the 75mm post.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

LyNx said:


> Hum weird, the Giant site would tend to disagree with your statement, but hey what do I know, I'm just reading it directly off their page that they offer a XS
> View attachment 1134869
> 
> 
> OP never said if the bike was new and what model it is, so I prefer to not ASSume anything. As to it's better to get the 75mm drop one


Yes you're obviously only reading their website and don't know anything further.

Last year when I tried to source a XS size for a very small rider I was told that XS sizing is only available in Asian markets, no matter what the website says. Even if that might have changed since then switching to a XS frame would not solve the problem as it's not the seat tube length that is the issue here but rather the dropper post length. The 2017 100mm giant dropper cannot be inserted all the way into the seat tube of an S frame as it makes contact with the main rocker link first, thus switching to a smaller frame with shorter seattube wouldn't gain you any clearance. Hence your proposal wouldn't work.

What she needs is the 75mm dropper which has overall shorter length, not a smaller frame.


----------



## rossy (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm 165cm but on the site I seen says small is 162+
I can definitely ride it with it all the way up just feels like I need to go lower, I do have thin pedals and shoes though


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Thinner saddle?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe you're even on the older 2015 post with more stack? (the S frame usually comes with a 75mm post, maybe you dealer changed it?)

If you would just post some pictures showing your bike with the post installed and reveal your inseam then I could help you.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

rossy said:


> Hey mates so the dropper post that came with my trance at extension is about 10mm too high from my ideal peddling hight, has anyone found a way to Shorten it? I've looked and only found the ghetto way of tying a piece of string to seat and frame. Bikes a small 2017 trance 2 with a 100mm dropper.


If the bike is Alu...

Shorten the seat tube by 10mm ;-)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## rossy (Mar 3, 2017)

Steel Calf said:


> Maybe you're even on the older 2015 post with more stack? (the S frame usually comes with a 75mm post, maybe you dealer changed it?)
> 
> If you would just post some pictures showing your bike with the post installed and reveal your inseam then I could help you.


Hmm well the seat is white underneath instead of the green showen in photos. 30 inseam.


----------



## rossy (Mar 3, 2017)

targnik said:


> If the bike is Alu...
> 
> Shorten the seat tube by 10mm ;-)
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


It did cross my mind but the post is bottoming inside the seat tube where it kinks?


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

rossy said:


> It did cross my mind but the post is bottoming inside the seat tube where it kinks?


If you don't post any pictures it's all guessing here. As you already noticed, the seattube insertion is the limiting factor here, not the seattube length.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Midgemagnet said:


> Thicker socks? Joking aside, I do lose a bit of effective saddle height with my Winter setup of thick socks and an extra insole. That combined with a thinner saddle might claw back 10 mm.
> 
> I like the piece of string idea, though string is a bit stretchy so maybe a bit of thin steel multi-strand cable suitably clamped in the right places.


1) I find it hard to believe that a 100mm dropper doesn't fit you on a small frame given the 30" inseam you stated is correct. Just to put things into perspective, a female friend of mine with 32" inseam is on a 2016 medium frame with a 125mm post and about 1" insertion to spare.

2) A "thinner saddle" what @Mr Pig said is a valid proposition, not a joke. He's talking about Saddle stack height (which can easily differ more than 10mm) not the thickness of the cover.

3) There are many other possible solutions on the table (like a 100mm dropper post with less stack due to cable exit above seattube like the Kind Shock LEV) but since you're not very cooperative either it's hard to help you.

Maybe you should just cut down the seattube so you can't accuse yourself that you didn't try doing anything.


----------



## rossy (Mar 3, 2017)

Steel Calf said:


> 1) I find it hard to believe that a 100mm dropper doesn't fit you on a small frame given the 30" inseam you stated is correct. Just to put things into perspective, a female friend of mine with 32" inseam is on a 2016 medium frame with a 125mm post and about 1" insertion to spare.
> 
> 2) A "thinner saddle" what @Mr Pig said is a valid proposition, not a joke. He's talking about Saddle stack height (which can easily differ more than 10mm) not the thickness of the cover.
> 
> ...


Sorry but what is the photo going to show? The dropper post sticks out about 50mm when it bottoms out. When I sit on the bike with it extended there is a good bend in my knee, even more then there should be.. I just cant pedal up steeper stuff with it fully up, If I drop it about 10mm its good. Anyway I found these thick pedals that come on a old dh bike and they've mostly sorted it. But ill probably go the thin seat route as theres a good 20mm in that.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

rossy said:


> Sorry but what is the photo going to show?


. 
As I said before, the raw numbers here don't add up. One explanation could be that for some reason the dealer put a 2015 old style 100mm dropper in your 2017 bike which got a lot more stack than the 2016 ongoing model. You also indicated that your post looks somehow different than the one seen on the picture of your bike. With a photo I could easily identify that but I'm not gonna argue with you either so find it out yourself or continue riding your thicker pedals.


----------

